# ROOSTER LIGHT HOW TO GET IT OPEN



## Hoagie57 (Oct 7, 2022)

Any ideas or how to open up a Rooster Light? I have one that I can't seem to get apart to change out & look @ the battery compartment.
  🤔 🙄🤦‍♂️


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 7, 2022)

The button needs to be press and the front twisted then pulled away from the body at the same time  .


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 8, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> The button needs to be press and the front twisted then pulled away from the body at the same time  .



Ahh thank you for the info. Had the button pressed but did not try turning it. Thanks, I'll give it a go. Keep you posted if that works or not. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 8, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Ahh thank you for the info. Had the button pressed but did not try turning it. Thanks, I'll give it a go. Keep you posted if that works or not. 🤷‍♂️



That didn't work, button pushed it and the front part won't even budge even shot some WD40 and let it seep into the seam, nothing 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 8, 2022)

It is a tight fit . So even a little rust will stop everything .


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2022)

Guess my method didn't work either, eh? 😕


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 8, 2022)

Yup I believe that's the issue here. So now what I need it opened without damage


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Yup I believe that's the issue here. So now what I need it opened without damage



How about a lil WD40?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Guess my method didn't work either, eh? 😕



Nope I sure don't need to crack it open


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> How about a lil WD40?



Read above , done that too


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 8, 2022)

It's in such nice condition .. I shame not to see or get it working


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 8, 2022)

From the front, turning about ~3/16” counter-clockwise should allow the cover to be pulled off; it has a 3-pin bayonet type of connection.
Rust, repaint or dents are usual difficulties.
Maybe try leaving in the hot sun?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2022)

Regular WD-40 has it's many uses, but I found it totally useless in most cases. There are many new products out today from the WD-40 makers and this one kicks the old regular D-40 out the door and off my shelf. 









						Somewhat New WD-40 Product | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

WD-40's Specialist Rust Release Penetrant  Has anyone tried this stuff out yet? I picked up a can of the regular D-40 and this came with it as a two pack deal. Seems the new owners of WD-40 are going to town with all the new products. I have only used this once, and not for getting rusty parts...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Regular WD-40 has it's many uses, but I found it totally useless in most cases. There are many new products out today from the WD-40 makers and this one kicks the old regular D-40 out the door and off my shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ordered a can of PB Blaster from Amazon. If that doesn't work than I'll try the WD40 you mentioned.
Thanks for the input guys.
Tommy


----------

